# Gun case for my 1860 Army Revolvers



## badshot (Sep 14, 2009)

Here is my latest project. I'm a member of SASS which is for cowboy action shooters. As such I have several western guns which I feel need to be kept in a more western looking case then those available at your typical gun shop. So I decided to make some. This is my first attempt. This case is made out of solid red oak. I think that red oak gives it the old time look I was shootn for. The foam inserts don't exactly fit the old time look but they do protect the guns better then a felt lining.
Anyway here are some picks.


----------



## bartosch (Aug 12, 2009)

Terrific looking gun case. How did you do the inlay?


----------



## woodchip (Jan 14, 2008)

Very nice box. I especially like how you kept the inlays all the same pattern instead of just starting from where you left off with the end of the last one.


----------



## bartosch (Aug 12, 2009)

*Inlaid revolver chest*

I would like some instruction on how to do inlay however. Is it just a matter of routing in a strait line and filling the groove with the strip of lumber or do you make the groove before assembly using a dado blade?


----------



## woodchip (Jan 14, 2008)

Which ever is easiest for you to do. I use a router with a fence attatched and cut the groove a little shallow glue in the inlay and then when the glue is dry i bring the inlay down flush to the material. Sounds like you have some work ahead of you. I have a very good friend that lives in enterprise and it suprised me to see someone with that location.


----------



## badshot (Sep 14, 2009)

bartosch said:


> Terrific looking gun case. How did you do the inlay?


Thanks for the kind words. I routed the slots for the inlay leaving the inlay slightly raised. After gluing I sanded it down even with the oak board. 
Regards


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Badshot,
Nice job on the guncase, i really like the inlay. I have always liked the contrast that an ilay gives to a piece of furniture, or most any project. Again, nice job.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice looking case. I had to edit some of the posts, no distraction from the original topic intended. Carry on.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Nice case for sure... :thumbsup:


----------



## Colorado S14 (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks great, I love the inlay. You should do a custom fitted interior on the case. If you have seen any very elite shotguns like Holland and Holland or Purdey and Sons you will see how their case is fit for every part and accessory. You could do wood covered with felt velvet or silk. Or try to shape a piece of high density foam to the guns then use spray adhesive to cover it with fabric.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*That is pure D Beautiful*

BTW The case ain't bad either.. I'm a gun nut also...





Colorado S14 said:


> Looks great, I love the inlay. You should do a custom fitted interior on the case. If you have seen any very elite shotguns like Holland and Holland or Purdey and Sons you will see how their case is fit for every part and accessory. You could do wood covered with felt velvet or silk. Or try to shape a piece of high density foam to the guns then use spray adhesive to cover it with fabric.


----------



## badshot (Sep 14, 2009)

Here is the updated interior. I used crushed velvet over foam.


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Sweet! Inside and out!


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Sweet inlay.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Very nice case indeed. How did you attach the sides to the vertical corner pieces? Did you take any pics during the build?


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

The case is beautiful and the guns are really nice. Adding the velvet really finished it off nicely.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Magnificent job. That case sure does do those sweet shootin' irons justice!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Even though this thread is three years old, the case is exceptionally good looking and well done.









 







.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Even though this thread is three years old, .




I didn't notice that! duh! Thanks CM, Yes, It is a great looking case.


----------

